# Locations near Alb, New Mexico



## mwookie (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know some good locations in and around Albuquerque?

I have this park that I have taken 85% of my location shots at for ever. It is pretty nice and has River access for nice scenery. But.... I am ready for a change! 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 6, 2006)

Bosque

Petroglyphs

Volcanoes

Hike up the La Luz trail for great city view photos

Visit the new Tingley Beach

Rio Puerco Bridge

Wander around Nob Hill

Visit the Sandia Man Caves

Visit the town of Bernalillo 

Corrales has some old and unique buildings


----------



## digital flower (Mar 6, 2006)

Try Santa Fe and/or Taos. They are a bit of a drive from Alb, but worth it.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Do not forget to go West...Really West... 
Laguns, McCarthy's, Grants, Rahmah.

Go South to the Gila Wilderness. (Day trip).

North to the Jemez. If you dont want to go that far, go out on Southern Blvd. in Rio Rancho to the dunes. Or just before you get to the dunes, head North to the area that will be developed in the next few years and get some shots of cactus. 

Even Montonio rd. on a Sunday Afternoon along the walk near the river is good. 
Or for that matter, go into the Bosque. I have tonnes of shots of ducks, geese, hawks, aswell as some fantastic pictures of trees.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Mar 7, 2006)

this thread makes me wonder how many people we have here from Albuquerque......


speaking of the dunes in Rio Rancho.....this is where this shot was taken:

http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=2191597


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep in mind that I am an Alb. Native, born and raised on the west side. Now because of the current Emporer, I live very west of town.


----------



## mwookie (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeepnut28 said:
			
		

> Bosque
> 
> Petroglyphs
> 
> ...


 
Thanks everyone for all the help! I am going to try out some of these places. Most of my pictures are engagement or family portraits. I want to get some architecture in there instead of the old "Sandia's in the background" shots (which I love, but I want mroe options). I think I am going to schedule one at Old Town or maybe somewhere in Corrales. For anyone that is looking I know where there is a great Sand beach on the Bosque, excellent for pictures. You can get to it from the River's Edge Park in Rio Rancho.


----------

